# 2013 superduty



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got my 2013 f350 a little over a week ago, just got my ready lift leveling kit installed and windows tinted, more to come still! I'm loving this truck so far!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Making me itch......I don't need one but I want one!!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol there out there!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome truck


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks! Ordered taller rear blocks to bring the rear up a little, looks out of level but the rear is 1/2" higher


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats! The black looks good clean and detailed!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Awsome truck! looks great!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

please tell me what you paid for it to shock me back into reality!!!! 

black leather seats? navi to ? ohh man i want!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I think all said and done 54 tax tags extended 6year 100k warranty, black interior, nav blah blah everything except a sunroof


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow thats not that bad, especially including tax.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup sticker was 61,800 so it's not a bad deal


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you skip the sunroof because it's a plow truck? Nice looking truck, black looks great when it's clean.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah I just don't like sunroofs, my last 2 trucks had them and I never used them or even slid the cover back


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

And yes black looks awesome for about the first 5 minutes!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

SalNazzaro;1621473 said:


> Nah I just don't like sunroofs, my last 2 trucks had them and I never used them or even slid the cover back


My car has a sunroof and I love them. But you can't get snow plow prep in a GM and snow plow prep or warranty. I like black but don't have the time to keep them looking great.

Your truck looks perfect.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

How long is that truck? Give me the measurement in miles please, haha. 

Nice truck, should look great with the Pro Plus


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol it's about 1/4 block long, thanks


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good lookin' truck but ...... won't you void the warranty by making those changes? and I am not tryin' to thread crap just asking a ?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope the leveling kit won't void the warranty


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Does a truck that long really make plowing harder or are you used to it?
All I do is huge industrial I doubt it would bother me


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm used to it, that's all I do is big commercial lots so its no big deal, now in tight spots and doing my buddies and families driveways on the way home I hate it! Lol


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome looking truck !


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome truck, what gears do you have and hows the mpg?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, I've got 3.55s in it, that's the highest I could go in a srw, it's got almost 300 miles on it and the mpg is still going up, I get around 14-14.5 right now around town


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thats what my Eco gets mpg wise!!! I should just dump it now for a new 350 CC/LB. As I said in your other thread Sal, awesome truck man!! Best of luck with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On both my 2011 and 2012, I never reset the trip B. On the 011 I traded in at 38,000. I think overall it was 14 mpg. Thats with alot of towing idling and plowing. I took a pic when I traded it in last march.

My 2012 is about the same at 13.9 with 32,000 deleted with more of the above heavy towing, idling and high highway speeds.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Blueram2500 dump that Eco boost and get a 350! I'm loving my 6.7!

Oldogtwo I think all I'm doing w this truck is just a tuner for now and leaning the dpf on especially since there's no custom tuning for the 13s yet


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

ok through my powder coated 08 20s and toyo m/t's on, now it feels like my truck


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks killer Sal. You going to color match the bumpers and grill also?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah I'm gonna leave them chrome I think, I'm going to pull the big diesel emblems off the doors I think


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

love the black wheels nice truck best of luck with it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

She lookin good, ever thought about blacking out the headlights?

To remove the door patches, heat them heat gun and they'll come right off.


everytime i see your truck, it makes me want to wash mine


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol mines dirty, I need to wash it, I would do black headlights on any other color than black, I had Harley lighs on my black 08 and it just wasn't for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just became back from Wyoming, they spread sand like their building a beach.....


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Whoa I'll say, guess there motto is we'll bring the beach to you!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Truck looks sweet with the new wheels, and toyo's!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## joemanhp4 (Mar 10, 2014)

SalNazzaro;1628371 said:


> Thanks man!


alright salnazzaro, im assuming you have a stage 3 leveling kit from ready lift. i know that that kit comes with some sway bar lowering brackets. i alsooooo know that the plow mount that you have on your truck mounts in the same sway bar location. the reason why this interests me is because im interested in doing a leveling kit more than anything else in the world but im not sure how to make the mounts work with eachother? is there any way you could crawl under your truck and show me how you have your plow mount and sway bar set up? i would really appreciate it. i love the look of your truck buy the way! i love black on black on black!


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

SalNazzaro;1621592 said:


> Nope the leveling kit won't void the warranty


Are you sure about that? I just got the same truck but a 14. I want to level mine


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

SalNazzaro;1621401 said:


> Thanks! Ordered taller rear blocks to bring the rear up a little, looks out of level but the rear is 1/2" higher


What size/kind rear blocks did you go with? I just put a ready lift stage 2 kit in my '11 f350 and it sits a little high in the front. Must be from the plow package?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll get some pics of the front sway bar, as for warranty ice had them on all my 05 up Superdutys and fords never said anything, as for the rear blocks I went with icon 5", I've got a set of rough country 5.5" rear blocks if your intersested but they don't have the bump stop perch's so you'd have to add airbags to avoid not bottoming out on the axle


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sal your going to like pushing with that 9 footer. Mine handles it great!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Sharp looking Ford!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That's bad ass looking!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got the same 9' Pro with wings on my Dually. Plows like a champ.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Good looking trucks guys. How do you like the 6.7? Looking at a 13 left over 350 regular cab. Thinking pretty hard about getting it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

does it have the plow set up on it already ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PlowMan03;1817023 said:


> Good looking trucks guys. How do you like the 6.7? Looking at a 13 left over 350 regular cab. Thinking pretty hard about getting it.


They're great trucks. Tune and a delete pipe helps them a lot for power, mpg, and reliability. Also no DEF to mess with then either.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

cat320;1817072 said:


> does it have the plow set up on it already ?


I'm pretty sure that it does. Would save me from having to buy new push plates and wiring harness for my plow


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

always nicer when there all ready to go where did you find this '13?


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

cat320;1817171 said:


> always nicer when there all ready to go where did you find this '13?


At a Ford dealership about an hour and a half from home.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I know of a '13 that has the plow set up and has some miles on it but they broke in the diesel wrong and that stinks and I think they need to take some more off to make a great deal probably why it has been sitting for so long .


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

cat320;1817191 said:


> I know of a '13 that has the plow set up and has some miles on it but they broke in the diesel wrong and that stinks and I think they need to take some more off to make a great deal probably why it has been sitting for so long .


Who knows they might sell it soon, never know


----------

